# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  في الصباح..!!

## يعقوب احمد يعقو

[align=center] في الصباح 

***
أعبر
فوق ظلال الحزن
وأصلي 
فوق سجاد الرياح 
وأشد القلب 
جرحا 
ثم أمضي 
حيث هذا العتم يمضي 
في الصباح 
***
أحمل البحر بكفي 
أزرع البر
حقولا
من جراح
سأموت بعد سطر
أو قصيدة
سأموت
بعد أغنية جديدة
لا يهم كل هذا
المهم أن اراكم
سائرين
تحملون أالف معول
ألف رفش
ألف منجل
توقظون ألف جدول
ترسمون الشمس
..... أجمل
فوق ميلاد الصباح[/align]

----------


## Taka

*يزاك الله ألف خير اخوي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووو على الطرح الرائع
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووو على الطرح الح ــــــــــــــــــلوو ...* 

*يـــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألـــــــــــــــــف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـــ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتـــــــــوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------

